

How to Get Bought by Google, Facebook - bakbak
http://www.nytimes.com/external/idg/2010/09/27/27idg-how-to-get-bought-by-google-facebook-18157.html?ref=technology

======
devmonk
"Cisco has also seen those kinds of bad contracts as well as 'systemic open-
source problems' at companies it was interested in buying, Adams said. Cisco
will have to consider how much it will cost it to get out of those contracts
or correct those issues, and whether that cost makes the acquisition worth
it."

Systemic open-source problems?? Correct "those" issues???

While I understand to some extent the issues surrounding acquisitions of
companies with products using GNU GPL'd code (just as an example), referring
to open-source code as an "issue" or a "problem" is just asking for trouble.

~~~
meta
I would guess the 'systemic problems' are from companies not following the
license rules of many OSS projects and treating it as FREE software rather
than free but with license restrictions software. Specifically their
experience with their Linksys issues
([http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/News/Cisco-settles-
with-F...](http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/News/Cisco-settles-with-FSF-on-
GPL-violations/))

